# NVR switch for Router table



## bp122 (22 Jul 2020)

Hi All

I have seen a lot of DIY router table videos in the past two weeks.

They all install the NVR switch. 

I looked online and there are various options:
1. Kind you solder the wires to their terminals
2. Kind that has sockets and plugs
3. Kind with the push and twist kill switches
4. Kind with the flappy kill switches.

They range anywhere from £10 to £70.

Is it a case of get what you pay for or is there some order in the chaos?


----------



## Lazurus (22 Jul 2020)

you can also get one that the goes between the machine plug and the wall socket, a friend added this to his lathe, simple and effective and easy to swap to another machine if required.

https://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/produ ... witch-230v


----------



## samhay (22 Jul 2020)

I just installed one in a pillar drill. It has a big flappy off switch and uses spade connectors, which are not difficult to work with. About £15 from Axminster.
Some of the switches have a higher current rating than others, while others will have extra terminals for microswitches. Some also come in a nice enclosure, which is neccessary unless you can build the switch into the machine. These features may account for some of the price difference.


----------



## Distinterior (22 Jul 2020)

I have a Charnwood Router Table and when I bought it I got the Charnwood NVR switch at the same time. It does the job fine and I have a 2000watt router mounted in the table.
A reasonable price too!
Here's a link......

https://www.charnwood.net/products/prod ... -240v-w026

Edit.
One of the advantages of this type of NVR switch is, you dont need to cut the plug off your router to connect it up. Then, if you need to remove the router from the table to use hand held, it's just a case of un plugging it from the NVR switch and off you go...! I have plenty of different routers, so it's not an issue for me but if you only have one or two, this does save you the hassle of refitting a plug when you need to use it out of the table.


----------



## transatlantic (22 Jul 2020)

I have the flappy Axminster one, and it seems to work ok, although it does buzz when it's in the off mode? not really a problem for me as I unplug it after using it anyway.

I've recently ordered one of these for another project, seems good for the price. I wanted to avoid the flappy paddler thing this time as I find I always smack into it, and it ends up falling off. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Distinterior (22 Jul 2020)

Just a note Transatlantic......You do know that NVR switch you linked to is only rated at 4 amps I assume...?
Too small for a decent sized router or anything over 900watts...!


----------



## sunnybob (22 Jul 2020)

transatlantic":31rq8jsy said:


> I have the flappy Axminster one, and it seems to work ok, although it does buzz when it's in the off mode? not really a problem for me as I unplug it after using it anyway.
> 
> I've recently ordered one of these for another project, seems good for the price. I wanted to avoid the flappy paddler thing this time as I find I always smack into it, and it ends up falling off.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1



An NVR switch does not buzz in the off position. Take it out and carefully check your connections, at last one of them is wrong. :shock:


----------



## transatlantic (22 Jul 2020)

Distinterior":2a6bd2br said:


> Just a note Transatlantic......You do know that NVR switch you linked to is only rated at 4 amps I assume...?
> Too small for a decent sized router or anything over 900watts...!


Apologies, I will be using this with a 620w electric planer. I didn't think to check the rating for ops usage.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bp122 (23 Jul 2020)

Thank you all. This clears things up for me.

The Charnwood one looks good, however is out of stock. 
I found a 15A one on banggood, which doesn't have any socket for the router plug, which isn't hard to do I suppose.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jul 2020)

sunnybob":221xv47n said:


> transatlantic":221xv47n said:
> 
> 
> > I have the flappy Axminster one, and it seems to work ok, although it does buzz when it's in the off mode? not really a problem for me as I unplug it after using it anyway.
> ...



It's kind of hard to get wrong. It has 2 inputs and 2 outputs. If I had wired it incorrectly, then I wouldn't be seeing the NVR functionality working, which I do see.


----------



## MikeK (23 Jul 2020)

transatlantic":py6jz68l said:


> It's kind of hard to get wrong. It has 2 inputs and 2 outputs. If I had wired it incorrectly, then I wouldn't be seeing the NVR functionality working, which I do see.



Bob is correct that the NVR does not buzz when in the OFF mode. It's likely wired correctly, but there could be an internal fault with the single pole contactor that is built into the switch. When a transformer buzzes, it is usually because the iron core is delaminating. When a contactor or relay buzzes, it is usually a poor connection trying to energize the coil. I would replace it as soon as possible, and unplugging it when not being used is a good idea.


----------



## Distinterior (23 Jul 2020)

bp122":dd3eg7qb said:


> The Charnwood one looks good, however is out of stock.



Only until the 30th of July according to their website...


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jul 2020)

The live and neutral in to an NVR switch control a mini transformer, which acts as an electric magnet to hold the motor connections closed.
When connected correctly, It is impossible for that electric coil to hum.
Check that the live goes to L and the neutral goes to N .
You have them reversed, allowing current through the coil, causing it to hum. This does not affect "the functionality" as you call it, but it is still wrong.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jul 2020)

sunnybob":1rw8r05y said:


> The live and neutral in to an NVR switch control a mini transformer, which acts as an electric magnet to hold the motor connections closed.
> When connected correctly, It is impossible for that electric coil to hum.
> Check that the live goes to L and the neutral goes to N .
> You have them reversed, allowing current through the coil, causing it to hum. This does not affect "the functionality" as you call it, but it is still wrong.



There is not designation for L/N, I thought it didn't matter as it was AC?


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jul 2020)

I bought a pillar drill from axminster with exactly the same fault, loud buzzing when the switch is off. That one was labelled, and had been connected wrongly at the factory. I swapped the wires and the buzzing stopped.
Its not about AC, it about the current not being able to get to the coil.
A couple years earlier I also bought a charnwood belt sander that started as soon the wall plug was switched on, and would only stop while the off button was pressed. let go of the off and it started again. That one was completely wired backwards, from the factory.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jul 2020)

sunnybob":21cp4f7g said:


> I bought a pillar drill from axminster with exactly the same fault, loud buzzing when the switch is off. That one was labelled, and had been connected wrongly at the factory. I swapped the wires and the buzzing stopped.
> Its not about AC, it about the current not being able to get to the coil.
> A couple years earlier I also bought a charnwood belt sander that started as soon the wall plug was switched on, and would only stop while the off button was pressed. let go of the off and it started again. That one was completely wired backwards, from the factory.



Look at the diagram. There is no designation. Unless it's something with the numbering that I am unaware of?

Surely if it was that important, it would be labeled?


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jul 2020)

I've told you that switch SHOULD NOT hum when turned off. I've told you how to cure it. Its entirely up to you how you proceed from here.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jul 2020)

Maybe consider a foot switch instead of an NVR, I use mine when I use my router, really nice to have both hands free hand to turn it on and off.


----------



## samhay (23 Jul 2020)

transatlantic":onxfcix5 said:


> sunnybob":onxfcix5 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pillar drill from axminster with exactly the same fault, loud buzzing when the switch is off. That one was labelled, and had been connected wrongly at the factory. I swapped the wires and the buzzing stopped.
> ...



I just installed one of those. Mine doesn't hum.
If you find the datasheet - it's available somewhere on the Axminster website - you'll see that the live and neutral are supposed to go to specific lugs.

Live in to 23
Neutral in to 13
Live out from 24
Neutral out from 14

p.s. it probably uses spade connectors, so can swap then over without any tools required.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (23 Jul 2020)

sunnybob":130lxn15 said:


> transatlantic":130lxn15 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the flappy Axminster one, and it seems to work ok, although it does buzz when it's in the off mode? not really a problem for me as I unplug it after using it anyway.
> ...



I have a Triton Oscillating plugged into my NVR. It does have a its own NVR switch so I have to switch on the NVR then the oscillator. If I switch off at the oscillator then the NVR emanates a constant hum until such times as I hit the off on the NVR too.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jul 2020)

Lonsdale73":38eybhw2 said:


> sunnybob":38eybhw2 said:
> 
> 
> > transatlantic":38eybhw2 said:
> ...



That is normal, because when switched on the coil will produce a hum, although the hum "volume" relates to the build quality of the switch. 

I have a speed control on my router table that is wired in after the NVR. I keep the speed control at medium speed and turn the machine on and off with the NVR to make sure there is no possible risk while changing bits.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jul 2020)

samhay":398cpli3 said:


> transatlantic":398cpli3 said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybob":398cpli3 said:
> ...



Well - it just so happens that is how I have it wired. However, I can't see a data sheet on the Axminster website. Are we talking about the same switch? https://www.axminstertools.com/kedu-kjd ... 1ph-102532

The closest data sheet I can find is here, and no mention of L/N order.
https://www.e-switch.com/product-catalo ... n-switches


----------



## samhay (23 Jul 2020)

Those switches both have the same part number - KJD17.
Having taken another look, I see that there are a number of wiring diagrams for these on the internet. Some specify the order of the wiring, while others don't. Sorry for the red red herring - for a simple NVR switch, it shouldn't matter whether live goes to 23 and netural to 13 or vice versa.
Is your switch humming or buzzing?


----------



## Jack (W) (23 Jul 2020)




----------



## samhay (23 Jul 2020)

I'll have to take a look in the morning, but if mine has the A1 connector, I didn't use it and the switch works as expected (although that doesn't seem to make sense as the coil would not be in circuit).
Mine had the same paddle switch, but perhaps the NVR part is different.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jul 2020)

Hum/light buzz. I don't know. It's noticable, put it that way 


If you follow the link, the Axminster one has 4 terminals. Not 5

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## samhay (23 Jul 2020)

Yes, I just took another look at the photo on the Axminster site. 
The photo on this datasheet shows an empty spade connector hole on A1, so I guess some models of the switch have an internal connection instead:
https://www.axminstertools.com/media/do ... heet_1.pdf

I think of hum and buzz as different. Buzzing is higher frequency and may mean you have a failing switch, loose connection or arcing. Hum is lower frequency and usually relatively harmless, except for the nuisance.


----------



## Jack (W) (23 Jul 2020)

I understand that the 5-terminal version of the KEDU KJD17B NVR Switch is to allow a second push-to-break OFF switch to be added between A1 and 24 in situations where it would be useful.


----------



## samhay (23 Jul 2020)

I expect the A1 is useful for microswitches too. These can be put in series as any one of them will make the coil go open when not closed.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (24 Jul 2020)

sunnybob":2wcd7egt said:


> I have a speed control on my router table that is wired in after the NVR. I keep the speed control at medium speed and turn the machine on and off with the NVR to make sure there is no possible risk while changing bits.



Now that's interesting. My lathe doesn't have variable speed and I was wondering if it was somehow possible to incorporate it somehow?


----------



## Rorschach (24 Jul 2020)

Lonsdale73":2l202opp said:


> sunnybob":2l202opp said:
> 
> 
> > I have a speed control on my router table that is wired in after the NVR. I keep the speed control at medium speed and turn the machine on and off with the NVR to make sure there is no possible risk while changing bits.
> ...



Unlikely, your lathe is probably an induction motor. A router is almost always a brushed universal motor.


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Jul 2020)

Could I jump in with a question, please. 
I have a teknatool nova dvr3000 lathe, so an unusual motor. Can I put an NVR emergency switch between the supply and the lathe? My thinking is that I can have the switch my side of the workpiece, rather than having to reach across to switch off in a hurry. 
Thanks in advance. 
Greg


----------

